# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  HP LaserJet 1020 и доменные учетки

## Foffa

Есть корпоротивная сеть... все компы сосуться к домену... есть расшаренные принтеры. Так вот они не хотят печатать с двух доменных учеток, со всех остальных нормально все. Документ просто встает на печатать и все... печатает только после перезагрузки компа...

Не печатает по сети с любых компов под двумя определенными учетками, захожу на тот же комп под любой другой, печать сразу же идет без проблем.

Пробовал обновлять дрова, подключать принтеры к другим компам, разрешать в доступе конкретно эти учетки, убивать в Active Directory эти учетки и создавать их заново... не хочет и все тут работать.

----------


## Foffa

вопрос закрыт

----------


## maximmx

Как закрыл вопросИ

----------

